# Emotional Affair



## Mofran

Hello I'm going Crazy in this shut down with everyone else! I haven't been working like everyone My husband working from home a month on zoom meeting A pretty single lady helping my husband Now there friends He's talked on phone for at least 3 times once for 2 hours Mostly abt work Now txt abt life and dreams horoscope and crap I've been stalking him Also he is having some medical issues in pain I made him doc appt today Today he tells me her sister died of cancer last year So they are staying on each other shoulder We have been getting along good But since hes in pain He is mad When he finds out I know what he's doing We don't have many friends He likes woman as friends Also I think Midlife crises But he is 63 Isaw one txt she said have your wife call me what should I say I want to say don't answer my husband s txt any more Just do your own work.She says there friends Last year I saw some presents he was going to give some other girl from work I threw them out She stopped texting him after he sent her some poem Sorry long txt


----------



## Mofran

Hi everyone any ideas or advice ? I hate this


----------



## jlg07

Tell your husband that what he is doing is having an EA (Emotional affair). NOT cool. He clearly is NOT on the up and up here -- buying gifts for other women? NOT good at all.
Have you told him flat out to STOP texting this woman for anything other than work? What was his response?
YOU should be his primary focus, NOT her.

There is a book called "Not Just Friends" that perhaps both of you need to read. Opposite sex friends in a marriage tend to be worrisome for almost every relationship.


----------



## Mofran

Actually the gift was for a previous coworker that ended in January This is new The gifts haven't started for her yet!Every day now txting her she's keeping it platonic He seems abcessed Don't know why she keeps txting back In this shutdown everyone bored She acts like a counseler She told him to have me call her! Crazy stop texting a married man I'll see if this stops He must have told her we had a argument Before this we were getting along He is in pain also If I message her he will freak out He said her sister die of cancer a year ago Really I've had deaths too in my family All this drama


----------



## Mofran

jlg07 said:


> Tell your husband that what he is doing is having an EA (Emotional affair). NOT cool. He clearly is NOT on the up and up here -- buying gifts for other women? NOT good at all.
> Have you told him flat out to STOP texting this woman for anything other than work? What was his response?
> YOU should be his primary focus, NOT her.
> 
> There is a book called "Not Just Friends" that perhaps both of you need to read. Opposite sex friends in a marriage tend to be worrisome for almost every relationship.


Thanks Sorry I'm repeating myself


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Mofran said:


> Hello I'm going Crazy in this shut down with everyone else! I haven't been working like everyone My husband working from home a month on zoom meeting A pretty single lady helping my husband Now there friends He's talked on phone for at least 3 times once for 2 hours Mostly abt work Now txt abt life and dreams horoscope and crap I've been stalking him Also he is having some medical issues in pain I made him doc appt today Today he tells me her sister died of cancer last year So they are staying on each other shoulder We have been getting along good But since hes in pain He is mad When he finds out I know what he's doing We don't have many friends He likes woman as friends Also I think Midlife crises But he is 63 Isaw one txt she said have your wife call me what should I say I want to say don't answer my husband s txt any more Just do your own work.She says there friends Last year I saw some presents he was going to give some other girl from work I threw them out She stopped texting him after he sent her some poem Sorry long txt


Your post is very hard to read and comprehend the correct timeline but I think I got it right. So your husband is 63 years old and is slobbering all over a young woman and acting like some horny dumbass teenager with a crush.

And as is *usually *the case with betrayed wives and husbands, you're getting all mad at *HER* and acting like your husband's inappropriate chasing of her is somehow _her_ fault because you said "she shouldn't be answering his texts and she should be doing her own work, instead."

Are you for *REAL*?

You've got some horned-out 63 year old man-child hitting on _any_ young woman who'll give him the time of day and you're acting as though it's *HER* fault for "letting" it happen because she's answering his texts???? 🤪 🤪 And you found gifts he'd bought for some other young thang he was slobbering all over until the old fool sent her a poem and she decided she'd had enough of Grandpa slobbering on her and she blocked him. Was that HER fault too, for answering his texts until she cut him off?

Your problem isn't these young things your husband is panting after. Your problem is his complete and utter DISRESPECT for you and worse, your OWN lack of self-respect for *continually *staying with someone who treats you like this.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Mofran said:


> He seems abcessed


LOL. He's "abcessed," alright. In the head.




> Don't know why she keeps txting back In this shutdown everyone bored She acts like a counseler She told him to have me call her! Crazy stop texting a married man


What is it with you blaming her for *his* unacceptable behavior? Honestly, why are you incapable of putting the blame for this ****-show on the shoulders of the person who has been CREATING it?

That would be your HUSBAND, not some young woman. Why on earth you think it's HER job to police your pervert husband's behavior is a mystery for the ages.

Let me guess. If ONLY all these pretty young things would do the RIGHT thing and *not* text back a married man, everything would be perfect. It's not HIS fault at all...it's always the young woman's fault for answering him. 🤪 🤪 🤪 

Denial ain't just a river in Egypt, I guess.


----------



## SheriGoddart33

An emotional romance is more complicated than an ordinary one. You just need to talk directly with him, this is not solved by quarrels and persecutions.


----------



## Marduk

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Your post is very hard to read and comprehend the correct timeline but I think I got it right. So your husband is 63 years old and is slobbering all over a young woman and acting like some horny dumbass teenager with a crush.


Thanks for the translation, I couldn't make heads or tails of it.


----------



## Mofran

Hi everyone thanks for replying I know my husband is totally to blame! The first lady was in 30s second one I think 50 I'm just frustrated This second one he works with on zoom meetings and is extending to everyday life Yesterday she told him to have me call her and they are just friends I know it is a emotional thing I see on her LinkedIn before she was a life coach and something Def wrong So every other day a fight He trys to justify it We are stuck her every day My daughter lives her too I've read a lot of info I'm not throwing away 30 Ys of marriage I'm going to try and have discussion with him to find out how we get back to happy times I've already told him not to txt So I'll try again When do you think I should do this wait a few days? Thanks for help in this Covid times!


----------



## Mofran

Mofran said:


> Hi everyone thanks for replying I know my husband is totally to blame! The first lady was in 30s second one I think 50 I'm just frustrated This second one he works with on zoom meetings and is extending to everyday life Yesterday she told him to have me call her and they are just friends I know it is a emotional thing I see on her LinkedIn before she was a life coach and something Def wrong So every other day a fight He trys to justify it We are stuck her every day My daughter lives her too I've read a lot of info I'm not throwing away 30 Ys of marriage I'm going to try and have discussion with him to find out how we get back to happy times I've already told him not to txt So I'll try again When do you think I should do this wait a few days? Thanks for help in this Covid times!


 This is a reply to my spelling Obsess wrong I'm in the dental field Stupid it was late No sleep


----------

